
PullReview – Automated Code Review for Ruby in GitHub - malditojavi
https://www.pullreview.com/
======
sheff
I'd definitely pay for a tool like this but as a desktop application with
perhaps an annual license fee, rather than as a hosted SAAS which needs access
to Github repositories.

The FAQ (
[https://www.pullreview.com/site/faq](https://www.pullreview.com/site/faq) )
mentions some of the open source tools its based on, a couple of which I
hadn't come across before.

~~~
martinvanaken
Hi Sheff, I'm Martin, co-founder of PullReview. I'm interested in
understanding why the SaaS is not a good solution for you. Is it because you
are not using GitHub (or any other online forge)?

Thanks for your interest anyway.

Martin

